# Hunting.



## grandpadave (Sep 29, 2011)

Go easy on me this is my first thread here...

but I wanted to start a thread on hunting... one of my all time favorite subjects. second only to fishing... Anyway Hunting season is fast approaching... I already set up two tree stands... cleared my lanes of fire... did so nice and early so the Whitetails we get around here get use to my scent.

despite being an avid gun nut I do bow hunt currently I use a Mathews Z7, the why is because I get in before the gun hunters do so my odds of picking up a big boy are greater!...

Well I'll let other members post their own tips but I will leave you with one of my own... if your going to try bow-hunting deer or other large game... practice shooting your bow while sitting on a five gallon bucket... it feels a lot different to draw standing that it does sitting... takes different muscle groups too


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I also love hunting but unfortunately economic circumstances have me stuck in Arizona where it is a PITA to hunt (compared to my home state of Arkansas). 

My dad used to always tell me I should go out and sit the tree stand -- his advise was always "if you put in the time you will eventually get one (a deer)". He was right -- I usually enjoyed the peaceful quietness of sitting the stand and watching fox, turkey, squirrels and birds. Great time!


----------



## grandpadave (Sep 29, 2011)

Have a small flock of gobblers that wanders into my yard every morning 
and someone told me due to the late cold snap 80% of Arkansas peach crop was lost...
the drought here in Kansas OK west AK and most of TX was so bad this year... very little was grown... ranchers... selling their cattle for anything they could get before they died in the fields... my own little garden never took off... if not for the 200 pounds of Deer and Elk meat I got in my freezer I'd be in real trouble... gotten to where it cost to much to buy meat from the store... $4 a gallon for milk... crazy.... 

You made me remember something too... couple years back I had someone mess with my tree stand, cut the chains..they rigged it so it would fall out from under me as soon as I put my foot on it! 

check any gear you leave in the field


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Bow season starts Saturday ... :woohoo:

And the white doe I saw is off limits, :club: she is a sight to see.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Moved to the Livestock, Hunting and Fishing forum.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

grandpadave said:


> Have a small flock of gobblers that wanders into my yard every morning


We have a flock of 12-14 that wanders into our pasture in the morning and again in the evening. They're about 200-250yds out and I haven't got the binoculars out yet to see how many bearded ones we have.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I always carry a grunt tube when deer hunting. If you startle one and he takes off if you give a grunt on the GT he/she will almost always stop. They won't stop for long so be ready to shoot. Around here the bad thing is that they often stop with timber between me and them so a shot isn't possible. It'll only work once though so be ready!

Also, during mating season if you jump a buck and he takes off give a grunt on the GT. I had one come back several times last year. My rifle kept misfiring so he'd hear the click and take off, i'd give a grunt and he'd come slowly back, click ... gone again ... grunt, came sneaking back around. I finally got a good round chambered and he took up a new residence in our pantry. Incidentally, the temp that day was well below zero (F).

When I had a "B" tag once I saw a doe and buck together. I shot the doe because the buck took off. Immediately after shooting I gave a couple of grunts on the GT and he came back. It was a lot of work field dressing two deer instead of one but it was worth it.

Steve


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I carry both a Barnett cross-bow and a WW2 rifle for hunting. My buddy has a large piece of land just north of my house that I am allowed to hang out and try my luck at taking something home. There is beaver, moose, deer, coyote, fox and all kinds of little critters in his back yard.

Here, I am allowed to use my cross-bow during rifle season, but, there is word floating around about SRD allowing a cross-bow season - I am still waiting for final confirmation on that ... it would be cool!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I too Hunt*

*Well ..let me quality that, if I'm after Elk, I have to hunt ... White Tail ..? not quite so... Mule Deer?... they are so stupid it's like the fish in the barrel thing.. jump them and they run a couple a hundred yards and stop, turn side ways and look back.. that's called meat gathering, not hunting.... jump a white tail and they change zip codes fast!..kinda don't bother with Lopers any more.. never could quite get fired up on the taste unless they been living in an Alfalfa field all year... then they are as good as wht tail.. 
I'll miss this season but lord willing I'll make it back next season... *


----------



## grandpadave (Sep 29, 2011)

HozayBuck said:


> *Well ..let me quality that, if I'm after Elk, *


We used to live in Wyoming... Rock springs... I loved Elk and Moose hunting up that way... Whitetail here in Kansas are world famous... and the fish and game folks are working to introduce elk here... but that's years away from happening


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

grandpadave said:


> We used to live in Wyoming... Rock springs... I loved Elk and Moose hunting up that way... Whitetail here in Kansas are world famous... and the fish and game folks are working to introduce elk here... but that's years away from happening


Howdy GPD
I've heard all my adult years but can't say for sure that Elk and Grizzly bears were once plains animals ..living out in the open country..

I've never read of or heard of a Mountain man who's journal mentioned that fact...

But I'd say they sure could have, "They" say hunting pressure drove them into the high country... but I have trouble believing it , The rack on a Bull Elk is made for moving thru timber and that didn't develop over night..

I have trouble with the Grizzly bear being a plains critter

But good luck to yawl in getting a hunting herd!!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Here in Virginia once upon a time long ago there was what was called "primitive weapons season". It began with archery season. Archery hunters used stick bows and cedar arrows. It took a lot of practice to become skilled enough for humane kills, so only a small group actually participated. The hardwoods were beautiful decked out in their fall colors, and peaceful as well. Then along came compound bows, aluminum then graphite arrows, over-draws systems, and sights that allowed almost anyone to buy a bow today and kill a deer with it tomorrow whether or not they spent hours and hours practicing. Now crossbows are legal, which would have been looked down on before by ethical hunters, not to mention being illegal to use unless physically handicapped.

Then following closely was the "black powder" season. Using replicas (and sometimes real hand-me-downs) like our ancestors used, hunters worked up their loads and shot their Hawkins, long rifles, flintlock and/or percussion until satisfactory accuracy was achieved dependably to sally forth in period dress in some circumstances to experience as close as possible what our forefathers did. Then along came in-lines, stainless steel, pyrodex, shotgun primers, modern jacketed pistol bullets snugged down into plastic sabots, telescopic sights... Kills could now be measured in hundreds of yards. Now there is an entire generation out there that will never experience the pure enjoyment of the old ways... the ups and downs of using truly primitive weapons nor the immense joy and personal satisfaction of mastering such antiquated technology. Hell, most wouldn't have spent the time and work necessary to master the truly primitive weapons. Now its just off-the -shelf modern dependability that can make a lazy slob into a killing machine in one afternoon. Of course, all those "improvements" were initiated for only one reason - money - and we as hunters are poorer for it whether we realize it or not.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I have to agree that hunting has fallen astray since modern improvements have come along. Though I must say if that's what it takes to keep hunters in the game then I will take it. Without those hunting their isn't going to be conservation or management (killing) of the conserved animals.

Back to the OT. I used to hunt a lot when I was younger, although I'm really not to much older. I just recently got into bow hunting and trapping. Still gun hunt too.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Here in Virginia once upon a time long ago there was what was called "primitive weapons season". It began with archery season. Archery hunters used stick bows and cedar arrows. It took a lot of practice to become skilled enough for humane kills, so only a small group actually participated. The hardwoods were beautiful decked out in their fall colors, and peaceful as well. Then along came compound bows, aluminum then graphite arrows, over-draws systems, and sights that allowed almost anyone to buy a bow today and kill a deer with it tomorrow whether or not they spent hours and hours practicing. Now crossbows are legal, which would have been looked down on before by ethical hunters, not to mention being illegal to use unless physically handicapped.
> 
> Then following closely was the "black powder" season. Using replicas (and sometimes real hand-me-downs) like our ancestors used, hunters worked up their loads and shot their Hawkins, long rifles, flintlock and/or percussion until satisfactory accuracy was achieved dependably to sally forth in period dress in some circumstances to experience as close as possible what our forefathers did. Then along came in-lines, stainless steel, pyrodex, shotgun primers, modern jacketed pistol bullets snugged down into plastic sabots, telescopic sights... Kills could now be measured in hundreds of yards. Now there is an entire generation out there that will never experience the pure enjoyment of the old ways... the ups and downs of using truly primitive weapons nor the immense joy and personal satisfaction of mastering such antiquated technology. Hell, most wouldn't have spent the time and work necessary to master the truly primitive weapons. Now its just off-the -shelf modern dependability that can make a lazy slob into a killing machine in one afternoon. Of course, all those "improvements" were initiated for only one reason - money - and we as hunters are poorer for it whether we realize it or not.


*I so agree!! I've said the same thing for years... about of us who think this way can do is be true to ourselves and do it the right way... good post!*


----------

